# DreamChi Chihuahua Wallets :)



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

yay! thought it was about time to tackle down this project and make it an official DreamChi one :] let me know what you guys think

Sure you can get wallets that everyone has but wouldn't you rather own a custom handmade wallet that are unique and adorable? Now you can  

size: 10 x 5 closed
10 x 10 opened
pocket on top for putting receipts, papers
card slots on bottom for cards of all sorts
generous zippered pocket for coins or essentials you dont want falling out

opened








closed


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Love them,what a great idea


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

So you're making these? Because I love this wallet. I've tried forever to find one that has all the pockets I like, but isn't too cumbersome! Perfect!

I also love the fabric, of course!!!


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Are you selling these?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks guys! Yes I'm making them  currently have 1 order for one. I also have a red version of the Chihuahua fabric available


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

here's the 2 fabrics









also have this one from before. still haven't gotten a chance to use it lol









i have to measure to see how much i have left of this one. i've used it for many makeup bags/totes


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

That's a really cute wallet, I love the fabric.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

coco_little_bear said:


> That's a really cute wallet, I love the fabric.


thank you coco little bear :icescream:


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Ahhhhh that is just TOO FREAKIN CUTE !!! <3


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

AnnHelen said:


> Ahhhhh that is just TOO FREAKIN CUTE !!! <3


Thanks annhelen


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

So how much do you want for one?  I love the black & pink fabric!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

MaddiLovesDogs said:


> So how much do you want for one?  I love the black & pink fabric!


I'll send u a pm


----------



## imginbug (Feb 2, 2014)

How much do you charge?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

imginbug said:


> How much do you charge?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


hi there  i'll PM you


----------

